# Galli cedrone o galli cedroni??



## cimbretta

Per piacere qualcuno mi sa dire se il plurale di GALLO CEDRONE è GALLI CEDRONE o GALLI CEDRONI??
grazie.


----------



## irene.acler

ciao! 
Dando un'occhiata veloce su google puoi notare che vengono indicate frequentemente entrambe le opzioni, quindi probabilmente sono accettabili entrambe...


----------



## cimbretta

Anche io avevo fattola stessa cosa...bhò..ho controllato in vari dizionari e nel sito dell'accademia della crusca ma niente...


----------



## Necsus

Benvenutanel forum, Cimbretta!
Non so... Come mai ti è venuto questo dubbio? Secondo me, se 'gallo' e 'cedrone' sono due sostantivi (come sembrerebbe), vanno entrambi al plurale, se invece 'cedrone' fosse un aggettivo, andrebbe concordato con il sostantivo a cui si riferisce...


----------



## DDT

Necsus said:


> Benvenutanel forum, Cimbretta!
> Non so... Come mai ti è venuto questo dubbio? Secondo me, se 'gallo' e 'cedrone' sono due sostantivi (come sembrerebbe), vanno entrambi al plurale, se invece 'cedrone' fosse un aggettivo, andrebbe concordato con il sostantivo a cui si riferisce...


Sono d'accordo.

Spesso il fatto che google presenti anche un'altra opzione non è garanzia della correttezza della stessa  

DDT


----------



## rocamadour

DDT said:


> Spesso il fatto che google presenti anche un'altra opzione non è garanzia della correttezza della stessa
> 
> DDT


 
Sono assolutamente d'accordo su questa affermazione di DDT.  
Per quanto riguarda la domanda di cimbretta mi è capitato diverse volte di trovarmi con un simile dubbio - spesso nel caso di animali o piante - e  ho risolto con "alcuni (due o più) esemplari di..." In questo caso:* [tot] esemplari di gallo cedrone.*
Ciao!


----------



## sabrinita85

Io, forse contro ogni legge grammaticale, propenderei per:
*GALLI CEDRONE*


----------



## rocamadour

sabrinita85 said:


> Io, forse contro ogni legge grammaticale, propenderei per:
> *GALLI CEDRONE*


 
Si può fare, anche se per la verità a me non suona benissimo... Io ho optato per la soluzione che avevo proposto prima perché a volte mi sono trovata con casi forse ancora più complicati o ambigui (i.e.: "bue muschiato", "anatra mandarina", etc.) e alla fine ho cercato una "formula standard" da adottare sempre in presenza di dubbi di questo genere (ove applicabile, ovviamente, e non per casi in cui il plurale dell'aggetivo è di uso comune e quindi non crea problemi, tipo "aquila reale", "gatto persiano", "capra tibetana", etc.). Mi rendo conto che forse è un modo per "aggirare l'ostacolo", ma per lo meno così sono sicura di non sbagliare! E l'espressione in genere suona meglio.


----------



## sabrinita85

rocamadour said:


> Si può fare, anche se per la verità a me non suona benissimo... Io ho optato per la soluzione che avevo proposto prima perché a volte mi sono trovata con casi forse ancora più complicati o ambigui (i.e.: "bue muschiato", "anatra mandarina", etc.) e alla fine ho cercato una "formula standard" da adottare sempre in presenza di dubbi di questo genere (ove applicabile, ovviamente, e non per casi in cui il plurale dell'aggetivo è di uso comune e quindi non crea problemi, tipo "aquila reale", "gatto persiano", "capra tibetana", etc.). Mi rendo conto che forse è un modo per "aggirare l'ostacolo", ma per lo meno così sono sicura di non sbagliare! E l'espressione in genere suona meglio.



Sì, infatti la tua proposta è ottima, ma mi piaceva scrivere _galli cedrone_.


----------



## claudine2006

rocamadour said:


> Si può fare, anche se per la verità a me non suona benissimo... Io ho optato per la soluzione che avevo proposto prima perché a volte mi sono trovata con casi forse ancora più complicati o ambigui (i.e.: "bue muschiato", "anatra mandarina", etc.) e alla fine ho cercato una "formula standard" da adottare sempre in presenza di dubbi di questo genere (ove applicabile, ovviamente, e non per casi in cui il plurale dell'aggetivo è di uso comune e quindi non crea problemi, tipo "aquila reale", "gatto persiano", "capra tibetana", etc.). Mi rendo conto che forse è un modo per "aggirare l'ostacolo", ma per lo meno così sono sicura di non sbagliare! E l'espressione in genere suona meglio.


Sono d'accordo con te! Ottima scelta!


----------



## riccio

'Cedrone' mi risulta sostantivo (= altro nome dell'urogallo).
Deriva da 'cedro', per il colore delle piume che ricorda quello del frutto.
Ma non c'è dubbio che vada al plurale.
Al massimo 'gallo' è ridondante; come '(stella) cometa', per intenderci: nessuno direbbe *stelle cometa...
Dunque *(galli) cedroni*.


----------



## cimbretta

Grazie a tutti boys and girls..ci rifletto un attimo e vi dirò la sentenza definitiva..C'è chi si chiede da dove deriva il mio dubbio..bhè..dalla stesura della mia tesi..dalla parte di traduzione.


----------



## SkedO

riccio said:


> 'Cedrone' mi risulta sostantivo (= altro nome dell'urogallo).
> Deriva da 'cedro', per il colore delle piume che ricorda quello del frutto.
> Ma non c'è dubbio che vada al plurale.
> Al massimo 'gallo' è ridondante; come '(stella) cometa', per intenderci: nessuno direbbe *stelle cometa...
> Dunque *(galli) cedroni*.



Per la grammatica che ho fatto in questi 15 anni di scuola, io propenderei nello scrivere *Galli cedroni *- infatti il termine *cedrone* sta ad indicare una differenza rispetto agli altri galli e, seppur sostantivo, ha funzione di aggettivo.
Nella nomenclatura binomia i nomi sono in latino e concordati in genere e numero (sono *epiteti*) di conseguenza trasportandoli in italiano dovrebbero mantenere una funzione aggettivata.


----------



## riccio

Ma è proprio la natura di sostantivo a spiegare il plurale!
Infatti l'aggettivo - da cui peraltro deriva - si riferisce al colore ed è attestato come invariabile (sulla scia di _marrone_): così il De Mauro, che riporta 'cedrone' nel senso di urogallo _solo_ come sostantivo. Così anche il Garzanti e il mio vecchio Dir.
Se dobbiamo identificare una specie animale dobbiamo dire _(galli) cedroni_. I _galli cedrone_, a mio avviso, sarebbero ipotetici galli domestici color del cedro.
Che poi sia più diffuso per intero (e anche secondo me preferibile) è un altro discorso.
Non scomoderei comunque la nomenclatura binomiale, che non mi pare in rapporto di corrispondenza biunivoca con la lingua italiana.


----------



## SkedO

riccio said:


> Non scomoderei comunque la nomenclatura binomiale, che non mi pare in rapporto di corrispondenza biunivoca con la lingua italiana.



Ho chiesto anche il parere ad un biologo e concorda con lo scomodare questa classificazione e confermare il ragionamento, che ovviamente ritengo il più opportuno .

Ad ogni modo, direi che non vedo altra soluzione data la natura del secondo nome: quei nomi, come giustamente mi ha detto il biologo, sono nati come _singularia tantum, _per identificare l'unicità di una specie, non per l'uso plurale; il tutto secondo la sua caratteristica peculiare (possiamo così dire).
Buon escamotage è comunque l'uso di *esemplari*!!


----------



## riccio

SkedO said:


> Ho chiesto anche il parere ad un biologo e concorda con lo scomodare questa classificazione e confermare il ragionamento, che ovviamente ritengo il più opportuno .


Detto molto francamente, avrei preferito un linguista...
Ma in mancanza...


----------



## SkedO

riccio said:


> Detto molto francamente, avrei preferito un linguista...
> Ma in mancanza...



Quella domani .. con un po' di pazienza sento tutti.. il fatto è che prediligo un biologo più che un letterato.. soprattutto per lo specifico della biologia , ma il parere è comunque molto valido


----------

